# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  [OEM] R-installation, o trouver le CD ?

## BiM

Bonjour !

J'ai un petit (gros) soucis.
J'ai achet un ordinateur portable en Juillet 2007 tout beau tout neuf de la marque Acer. Je m'en suis servie jusque l sans aucun soucis.

Mais un jour... Il s'est mis  ouvrir  peu prs une fois sur 2 au dmarrage l'outil de Recovery de Windows. Je n'en tenais pas compte et redmarrais tranquillement.

Il n'y a jamais eu aucun soucis visible sur mon ordinateur, je n'installe que des programmes que je connais, personne n'y touche  part moi (ou sous ma surveillance). Je nettoyais rgulirement les spywares, registres et fichiers temporaires.

Mais voil, la semaine dernire, il a dcid de ne se lancer QUE sur le programme de Recovery ou bien de tenter un dmarrage de Windows et pendant la barre de progression : cran bleu ! (Ah... le fameux... sauf qu'on a pas le temps de le lire sur Vista)

Bref, aprs multiple essais pour dmarrer en mode sans chec ou autre choses marrantes du genre, je me suis dite : "Allons voir ce que donne le Recovery".

Je me renseigne un peu sur l'aide Windows, plusieurs options sont dispos.

J'ai essay de revenir  plusieurs configurations avant la date fatidique (qui fonctionnaient parfaitement) mais le phnomne est rest le mme.

Tout a pour dire que j'ai achet un boitier pour connecter mon HD en USB sur un autre ordi et faire mes sauvegardes. Voil, a c'est fait.

Maintenant je veux tout r-installer. Je n'ai pas chang le matriel et possde une licence OEM Windows Vista Home Premium OEMAct (Acer Incorporated).

O puis-je tlcharger lgalement Windows Vista de faon  le rinstaller avec MA licence ?

Merci d'avance !

----------


## ram-0000

Salut,

Lis ce thread mais tu ne vas pas aimer je suppose

----------


## entreprise38

Salut,

- as-tu une partition de restauration ? (en gnral on peut booter dessus via F10 ou alt+F10)
- au tout premier dmarrage de l'ordinateur, eRecovery a du te proposer de graver un/des CD/DVD de restauration. Les as-tu ? Si c'est non, il faudra sans doute passer par la case Support Acer pour commander un media de restauration  :;):

----------


## BiM

> Salut,
> 
> - as-tu une partition de restauration ? (en gnral on peut booter dessus via F10 ou alt+F10)
> - au tout premier dmarrage de l'ordinateur, eRecovery a du te proposer de graver un/des CD/DVD de restauration. Les as-tu ? Si c'est non, il faudra sans doute passer par la case Support Acer pour commander un media de restauration


Possible mais il ne me semble pas avoir de partition de restauration par contre, je crois qu'il y a un ancien backup. Ceci dit, l'install d'origine est tellement m**dique que je prfre largement tout rinstaller.

Non, la cration d'un CD ou DVD de restauration ne m'a pas t propos au premier dmarrage.

Sachant que je ne suis plus sous garantie, je sens le coup du "Ben on veut bien vous envoyer le CD pour la modique somme de XXX". Bah bien sr, a reste un support et non une licence que je rclame.

Tout ceci pour dire que de toute faon j'ai une licence MSDNAA donc je crois que ca va se faire comme a... Certes ce sera un Windows Vista Business et non Home Premium mais d'un autre ct, ce sera toujours plus clean que ce que j'avais avant.

----------


## BiM

Bonjour,

Finalement, j'ai du procder  une rinstallation complte. Pour cela, j'ai contact le support Acer qui m'a dit de faire ALT + F10 ou ALT GR + F10 au dmarrage.

L je peux me crer un CD de restauration ou restaurer mon disque directement.

Pour les touches, il fallait le savoir !

Merci pour vos rponses  :;):

----------

